# Any one have Russ Ann Breeding?



## Bella Mia (Sep 11, 2011)

Does any one know of any Maltese of the Russ Ann breeding, I purchased my little girl from Anna Mae Hardy who founded the Russ Ann Line back in 1988. She resided in Florida at that time. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Bella Mia said:


> Does any one know of any Maltese of the Russ Ann breeding, I purchased my little girl from Anna Mae Hardy who founded the Russ Ann Line back in 1988. She resided in Florida at that time. Any info would be appreciated.


What kind of info are you looking for? Anna Mae Hardy produced some lovely dogs during her breeding days. She has passed away but I'm sure some of the long-time established breeders from her area still have dogs that may have Russ Ann in their pedigrees several generations back. I'd be happy to ask around if you have specific questions you want answered.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Are you looking for a maltese with those lines? 

You can look here and find the particular Russ Ann lines you were looking for and click on 'reverse pedigree' and see which dogs/breeders have Russ Ann in their pedigree. I think this only goes to 5th generation so you might not be able to find what you are looking for because it's been so long but it can't hurt to try. 
WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08)

Let us know if we can help in any other way!


----------



## Bella Mia (Sep 11, 2011)

*Russ Ann Breeding*

Thank you for the info. Yes I'm trying to find anyone still breeding off her original foundation. I would like to find another little girl if possible with her lines. I know it's been many years since I originally purchased my little girl. I had her for so many years and would like to find another if possible. I will check out the info you have given and appreciate it and any other leads on breeders that have carried on her beautiful work would be appreciated. She truly was a wonderful person.


----------

